# Rear window question



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

Are 69 and 70 GTO rear windows interchangable?

any luck fixing scratched outside edge of rear:confused window from circular sander that was done 20 years ago?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

People say you can polish out glass scratches with tooth paste, but I've never had good luck trying.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought the glass polishing kit from Eastwood and didn't have much luck.
Don't know about the window interchangeability, though...
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Circular sanding scratches aren't considered "minar" by the polishing crowd. They are too deep. Reckless body shops have ruined many windows over the years...


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Grooved glass*

I guess my guy is going to spray some clear coat on it to fill the lines and polish the glass with the Eastwood kit. worth a try. I'll post pics after its done.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

EP Goat said:


> I guess my guy is going to spray some clear coat on it to fill the lines and polish the glass with the Eastwood kit. worth a try. I'll post pics after its done.


Seems counter-productive to spray it first ...:confused

Contact John in Crystal. He will know if the rear windows are interchangable, I think they are, and may well have a good glass for you.

Link to his website Home - Minnesota Muscle


----------

